# Uşşak



## ectropion

Is that the plural form of aşık?
Thank you


----------



## Volcano

*I found it as a mode of Classical Turkish Music.*


----------



## ectropion

Oh, but then what's the plural form? Thank you


----------



## Volcano

*If you mean plural form of aşık, it is aşıklar*


----------



## ectropion

thank you very much, I am just a beginner


----------



## Volcano

*You are welcome *


----------



## fahte

it's the plural of *âşık* in Arabic.


----------

